
The original iPhone screen is almost the size of one icon on the iPhone XS Max - SQL2219
https://twitter.com/lukew/status/1041715594138017793
======
watersb
The largest icon size Apple requests for App Store apps, 512px square, is
larger than the display of both the original iPhone, and the first Macintosh.

I believe Apple uses this large size for display promotion of the app on its
store, not necessarily something it would use in the normal operation of the
app.

A typical 32-bit RGBA bitmap, 512 on each side, requires four times the memory
as the NeXT Megapixel display.

~~~
tiredwired
App Store is 1024px × 1024px [https://developer.apple.com/design/human-
interface-guideline...](https://developer.apple.com/design/human-interface-
guidelines/ios/icons-and-images/app-icon/)

~~~
watersb
Oops.Thanks. Wow.

------
balladeer
Whenever there's a post related to phone screen sizes I rush to it in the
hopes that there would be an SE alternative being talked about or an Android
option that gives control over privacy.

